# Guest Speaker for the September 14th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen's Assoc.



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The September general meeting of the HRFA will be held on Tuesday, September 14th, 2004 at a special starting time of 8 PM. This month guest speaker will be Capt. Terry Sullivan.

Capt. Terry Sullivan grew up fishing the central New Jersey coast and knows every creek, flat, channel edge and piece of beach structure. His passion is light tackle and fly-fishing for striped bass and other inshore game fish.

As a USCG licensed captain and guide, he uses his hard-earned knowledge to put anglers on fish. He's a natural teacher with a winning personality who will make you feel comfortable as soon as you meet him. Terry's abilities as a guide have been showcased on television, in magazines and at seminar's. You may have already seen him on Shaw Grigsby's, One More Cast television show or in the pages of Salt Water Sportsman, Fly fishing in Salt Waters or The Fisherman magazines. He has also been an instructor at the popular Salt Water Sportsman's National Seminar Series and featured on George Poveromo's, World of Saltwater Fishing. 

Again, that is the September 14th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association. Located at Elks lodge, 2nd Floor on the corner of Spruce and Cedar Streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ.

The special starting time of 8 PM is because the Elks Lodge will be running their annual Blood Drive prior to this meeting and have offered a free meal to anyone who donates blood on this day. However, if you are going to donate Blood, please come earlier so as you can enjoy a good meal and a good meeting.

For more information, go to WWW.HRFA.US


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Everyone is welcome to this meeting. A $2.00 donation is requested for non members. New HRFA members are being taken in at this time. Go to www.HRFANJ.org for more info


----------

